# Recommend a setup to connect multiple Ethernet devices to my Router?



## Anthony1uk (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on the best way to deal with this.

What I have is a ADSL Router connected to my PC via Ethernet (it also has a USB connection on it too). However I also wish to connect my 2 consoles to the internet, and am planning on buying two next gen consoles also which also have net access to the internet via Ethernet also.

So therefore what would anyone suggest is the best way to connect my two consoles, two future consoles and PC all via ethernet to the one Router?.

I was from googling looking for a possible Ethernet Hub/Switch to cater for them all but I read that by doing this the Routers hardware firewall will no longer work. I was also worried this may have problems with download speeds with my PC even when I am not using any of the consoles.

Another possibility was for me to connect the PC up via the Routers USB connection and connect only one at a time of the consoles to the Routers Ethernet connection. However this setup means I will have serious problems accessing the internet with Linux.

So therefore are there any better methods/cheap products that I am not considering.

Thank You
Anthony


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A simple Ethernet switch will do the trick, just connect it to one of the LAN ports on the router. There is no truth to the statement that the router's firewall won't work with a switch connected, I have no idea where that idea could have come from.

I have an 8 port gigabit switch and an 8 port 10/100 switch connected to my router to connect all the devices here, it works just fine.


----------



## Press2Esc (Aug 8, 2005)

ditto on jw's posting... on such a small network you can also use a hub. don get bogged down on hubs or switches, on a simple, single network - no diffs.

P2E


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since switches and hubs are the same price, it seems pretty silly to buy a hub. :wink:


----------

